# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Φανερωμένη [Faneromeni, Πρωτοπόρος]

## Thanasis89

Πωλείται το Πρωτοπόρος. Τιμή 3.400.000

http://www.maritimeequipment.com/ShowAd.aspx?id=101050

----------


## xara

Τέλος και ο* ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ* απο Ωρωπό-Ερέτρια; Σύμφωνα με το τελευταίο ΣΑΣ, αποδρομολογήθηκε. Γνωρίζει κανείς; Πουλήθηκε;

----------


## Apostolos

Που φτιάχνουν το νεό μεγάλο αμφίδρομο??

----------


## Thanasis89

Πιο αμφίδρομο Απόστολε ;

----------


## Apostolos

Διάβασα στον Εφοπλιστή ότι η εταιρία του Πρωτοπόρος θα φτιάξει ένα νέο αμφίδρομο με μήκος γύρω στα 100 μέτρα. Αληθεύει?

----------


## Thanasis89

Apostole αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο πες μου σε ποιο τεύχος και ποια σελίδα του περιοδικού το βρήκες μήπως καταφέρω να το εξακριβώσω... Αλλά κατά πάσα πιθανότητα πρέπει να αληθεύει. Είχε γίνει μεγάλη συζήτηση στην γραμμά Ωρωπός - Ερέτρια για τα νέα καράβια της εταιρίας αυτής.

----------


## Apostolos

Τεύχος 143 σελ 98. 104 μέτρα μήκος παρακαλώ!

----------


## Thanasis89

Απόστολε δυστυχώς δεν έχω το τεύχος, για να το δω  ! ! Τώρα ότι μπορεί να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο είναι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα σίγουρο. Είδομεν...

----------


## caterina75

Μην με ρωτήσετε ποιό είναι, απλά είναι από το λιμάνι της Ερέτριας πριν από λίγες μέρες:

----------


## Apostolos

Πολύ ωραίο!!! Είναι το ΠΡΩΤΟΠOΡΟΣ
http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/p37960377.html
 Ευχαριστούμε για την όμορφη φώτο

----------


## Thanasis89

Παντελή Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για το ρεπορτάζ σου... Η αλήθεια είναι ότι περίμενα να πέσει παραπάνω δουλειά στο πλοίο, αλλά και πάλι πιστεύω ότι είναι μια χαρά ! 

Καλορίζικο !  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Μα έπεσε δουλειά φίλε Θανάση. Έγινε υδροβολή στα ύφαλα, έπεσε τρίψιμο, βάφτηκε εξωτερικά όλο και έγινε έλεγχος και στα 4 ελικοπηδάλια. αυτά ξέρω εγώ, τι άλλο έκαναν δεν ξέρω. :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

Θα δρομολογηθεί Φανερωμένη - Πάχη. Στις 05/10 που το φωτογράφησα αργά το μεσημέρι έπεσε απο το ναυπηγείο Φραντζή και πήγε στα Παλούκια για να τελειώσουν οι εργασίες που είχαν απομείνει.
Όποιος έιχε ανέβει στη γέφυρα του η πρώτη φωτο του είναι γνωστή :Wink: . Οι υπόλοιπες απο το μηχανοστάσιο του. Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Nissos Mykonos, costaser, panagiotis78, Tasos@@@, noulos, LEO, BEN BRUCE, JIMMARG75, T.S.S APOLLON, DeepBlue, laz94, Κάρολος, Γιάννης Τ, Φανούλα, mastrokostas, leo85, John85 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. 

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ 09 05-10-2010.jpg

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ 10 05-10-2010.jpg

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ 11 05-10-2010.jpg

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ 12 05-10-2010.jpg

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ 13 05-10-2010.jpg

----------


## noulos

Παντελή ήμουν σίγουρος για το νέο όνομα!
Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά το Φανέρωμένη ....δεν πήγε να κάνει δρομολόγειο στη Φανέρωμένη γιατί είναι ρηχά και δεν έχει που να δέσει. Έτσι οι πλοιοκτήτες το έβαλαν και κάνει ήδη τη γραμμή Παλούκια-Πέραμα :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Nissos Mykonos, costaser, panagiotis78, Tasos@@@, noulos, LEO, BEN BRUCE, JIMMARG75, T.S.S APOLLON, DeepBlue, laz94, Κάρολος, Γιάννης Τ, Φανούλα, mastrokostas, leo85, John85 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ 16 09-10-2010.jpg

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ 17 09-10-2010.jpg

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ 18 09-10-2010.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Πρωτοπόρος... Στην Ερέτρια, στην λήξη της βάρδιας του. 

DSC0648022.jpg

Στον costaser, στον Παντελή, στον Tasos@@@, στον xara, στον fantasia, στον Παναγιώτη και σε όλα τα παιδιά !

----------


## pantelis2009

> Πρωτοπόρος... Στην Ερέτρια, στην λήξη της βάρδιας του. 
> 
> DSC0648022.jpg
> 
> Στον costaser, στον Παντελή, στον Tasos@@@, στον xara, στον fantasia, στον Παναγιώτη και σε όλα τα παιδιά !


Ευχαριστώ φίλε και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις :Wink: .

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ 19 01-11-2010.jpg
Φανερωμένη.....01/11/2010 ξεφορτώνοντας στο Πέραμα

----------


## Tasos@@@

Υπεροχες φωτογραφιες απ τους φιλους Παντελη και Θαναση!!Να'στε καλα παιδια,να μας γεμιζετε τετοιες ομορφιες!! :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ καλη παρουσιαση ,και παλι, απο τους μετρ των ανοιχτων τυπου pantelis 2009 & thanasis 89.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους Tasos@@@ & BEN BRUCE για τα καλά τους λόγια. Η επόμενη για σας και όλους τους αμφίδρομους φίλους :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ 21 01-11-2010.jpg
*Φανερωμένη....01/11/2010* σε ένα φόρτωμα του απο Πέραμα.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σημερα στο Φανερωμενη εκαναν εργασιες συντηρησης του καταπελτη.Οριστε και μια φοτο του πλοιου αφιερωμενη στους λατρεις του πλοιου !!!  :Cool: 
IMG_2469.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στον Ωρωπο ηταν <Η> παντοφλα με τις κοκκινες γραμμες που εφερε τα πανω κατω.Στην Σαλαμινα μοιαζει να ειναι, αλλη μια παντοφλα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντα φίλε BEN BRUCE τα χρώματα δίνουν μια άλλη όψη στα πλοία. Ας το δούμε σε ένα ξεφόρτωμα του στο Πέραμα, με τα τωρινά του χρώματα :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ 20 01-11-2010.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Εξαιρετικη φοτο φιλε μου !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Φανερωμένη στις 08/02/2011 να φορτώνει στο Πέραμα και να παίρνει ρότα για Παλούκια.
Χαρισμένη σε Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, BEN BRUCE, IONIAN STAR, CORFU, costaser, panagiotis78, xara, fantasia, chiotis, paragadi, Appia_1978, GameManiacGR, Ιθάκη, Κάρολος και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. :Wink:  :Cool: 


ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ 24 24-01-2011.jpgΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ 25 24-01-2011.jpg

----------


## Leo

Για τους Σαλαμινιούς φίλους!

DSCN0039faneromeni.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Leo και ανταποδίδω με μία περατζάδα του στις 08/02/2011 και με μία χθεσινή απο τη γέφυρα του με τον Cpt. Βασίλη Φαρμάκη. 
Ευχομαι στον Cpt. και το πλήρωμα του καλά ταξίδια. :Wink: 


ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ 26 08-02-2011.jpgΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ 29 19-03-2011 Cpt. Βα&#96.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Φανερωμένη ποζάρει στη......Φανερωμένη για να το φωτογραφίσει η κόρη μου απο την Ν. Πέραμο. Για όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ 57 02-06-2013.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Φανερωμένη στην Φανερωμένη όταν εκτελούσε δρομολόγια  Φανερωμένη - Πάχη .


Φαμερομενι 24-06-2013 01.gif

----------


## sg3

> Το Φανερωμένη στην Φανερωμένη όταν εκτελούσε δρομολόγια  Φανερωμένη - Πάχη .
> 
> 
> Φαμερομενι 24-06-2013 01.gif


τωρα δεν εκτελει??? που βρισκεται??

----------


## leo85

Δουλεύει με βάρδιες στην Φανερωμένη κανονικά.

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ 24-6-2013 02.gif

----------


## karavofanatikos

To Φανερωμένη καθώς ξεκουράζεται στο ομώνυμο λιμάνι του νησιού!

DSCN2172.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το μόνο αμφίπλωρο της Φανερωμένης ξεκουράζετε, περιμένοντας την ώρα που θα κάνει δρομολόγια.

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ 59 24-03-2014.gif

----------


## Apostolos

Τότε και σήμερα...

DSC_8577 (Large).jpg faneromeni.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ όταν στις 08-02-2011 έκανε δρομολόγια Παλούκια - Πέραμα. Το Παναγιώτης Δ πριν λίγες μέρες μας άφησε για Βραζιλία.

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ 27.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ το Σεπτεμβριο του 2005 απο περαμα για Ωρωπο,μαλλον,ενα πραγματικα πρωτοπορο βαπορι για την εποχη του και τη γραμμη του που σημερα ομως φανταζει μικρο μπροστα στις Υπερπαντοφλες των 100+ μετρων που ναυπηγουνται


IMAGE0049.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή η φωτο μου με ημερομηνία 24/11/2006.....κάποτε βρισκόταν στο σαλόνι του πλοίου. Τώρα ποιος....ξέρει, αν υπάρχει.
Για το φίλο Κώστα (BEN BRUCE) και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ 37Α.jpg

----------


## kalypso

το ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ στην Φανερωμένη Σαλαμίνας...ευχαριστω το φίλο pantelis2009 για την ξενάγηση σε αυτη τη πλευρα του νησιου...!
DSC_0914.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Φανερωμένη από σήμερα το πρωί βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα για την καθιερωμένη συντήρησή του.

DSCN4932.jpg

Άφιξη στην Πάχη...

----------


## andria salamis

10:05 ξεκίνησε απο τα παλουκια
10:24 στο ναυπηγείο παναγιωτακη,ολα αυτα pantelis 2009 χωρις καμμια πληροφορία,μονο με την τρελα μου!  :Fat: 

DSC_2194.JPG

----------


## andria salamis

και η 2η φωτο στου παναγιωτακη.

DSC_2216.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Ανδριανέ χαίρομαι που κάλυψες όλα τα γεγονότα στο νησί, τώρα που εγώ λείπω ταξιδάκι στο Ρίο και την Κόρινθο. :Fat:

----------


## andria salamis

> Φίλε Ανδριανέ χαίρομαι που κάλυψες όλα τα γεγονότα στο νησί, τώρα που εγώ λείπω ταξιδάκι στο Ρίο και την Κόρινθο.


ειχα ορεξη για τρέξιμο παντελή,ειναι ταλαιπωρία οταν δεν ξερης ποτε και που! , μάζεψα πολλες φωτο! :Pride:

----------


## pantelis2009

Δύο πόζες από το Φανερωμένη που έχει βγει και αυτό στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για τη συντήρηση του.

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ 63 04-11-2014.jpg ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ 66 04-11-2014.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

συντήρηση  και  έλεγχος  στα ελικοπηδαλια.

DSC_2288φανερωμενη twin propeler.JPG DSC_2551φανερωμενη.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Η συντήρηση στο Φανερωμένη στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη συνεχίζεται. Τα ελικοπηδάλια συντηρήθηκαν και μπήκαν στη θέση τους και η συντήρηση του καταπέλτη έχει ξεκινήσει. Σημερινό πράγμα. :Fat: 

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ 67 10-11-2014.jpg ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ 68 10-11-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Φανερωμένη έπεσε σήμερα από το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και αμέσως μετά αναχώρησε για τα Παλούκια όπου και έδεσε κοντά στο Σκέρλο για να συνεχίσει τα εσωτερικά βαψίματα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από ότι βλέπω στο AIS, το πλοίο πριν λίγη ώρα εκτέλεσε δρομολόγιο από Παλούκια Σαλαμίνας προς Πέραμα. Να θυμίσουμε ότι στις τακτικές δηλώσεις δρομολόγησης 2014-2015 έχει δηλωθεί ως :




> Α) ΠΕΡΑΜΑ - ΠΑΛΟΥΚΙΑ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑΣ (01/11/14 ΕΩΣ 31/03/15)
> Β) ΠΕΡΑΜΑ ΜΕΓΑΡΙΔΟΣ - ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑΣ (01/04/15 ΕΩΣ 31/10/15)

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ όταν στις 13-11-2014 άλλαζε θέση και πλώρη και ερχόταν δίπλα στο Μιχαήλ Ν μάλλον για να κάνουν συντήρηση στην άγκυρα. 

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ 71 13-11-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Φανερωμένη τουλάχιστον από τις 03/04/2015 όπως δείχνει το AIS του, έφυγε από τη γραμμή στα Παλούκια και έχει πάει στη Φανερωμένη κάνοντας τη γραμμή Φανερωμένη -  Ν. Πέραμο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φύγανε τόσα πλοία (και θα φύγουν σύντομα και άλλα) που στο τέλος το Φανερωμένη ήρθε πλέον στα Παλούκια και κάνει σήμερα δρομολόγια Παλούκια-Πέραμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Φανερωμένη ήρθε σήμερα το πρωί για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Φωτο .....αύριο. :Sneakiness:

----------


## pantelis2009

Όσο μπορεί να φανεί ...εκεί που χώθηκε. Όπως βλέπετε η υδροβολή στα ύφαλα προχωρά. 

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ-81-01-11-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Φανερωμένη μετά από αρκετές μέρες συντήρηση έπεσε σήμερα το μεσημέρι και πήγε κοντά στο μόλο που φεύγουν τα καραβάκια του Πειραιά.
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο εχθές πάνω από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή. 

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ-84-09-11-2016.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το Φανερωμένη είναι το δεύτερο πλοίο που ακολούθησε το Τελαμών και πήγε στην Κούλουρη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πρώτο αμφίπλωρο της σειρά των _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΩΝ_ και σημερινό _ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ_, σε χθεσινή άφιξη του στο Πέραμα.

IMG_0188.jpg
_30/06/2018_

Να θυμίσουμε, κατασκευασμένο το 2003 στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου στο Πέραμα, με ναυπηγό τον κ. Κωνσταντίνο Γκιωνάκη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Φανερωμένη θα βγεί για την συντήρηση του την Τετάρτη στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στην θέση του Αίολος ΙΙ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το Φανερωμένη θα βγεί για την συντήρηση του την Τετάρτη στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στην θέση του Αίολος ΙΙ.


Μικρή αλλαγή στις ημερομηνίες. Το πλοίο που βρίσκεται εδώ και δέκα ημέρες σε ακινησία στα Παλούκια, θα πάει αύριο Παρασκευή στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για τις εργασίες συντήρησης του.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Μικρή αλλαγή στις ημερομηνίες. Το πλοίο που βρίσκεται εδώ και δέκα ημέρες σε ακινησία στα Παλούκια, θα πάει αύριο Παρασκευή στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για τις εργασίες συντήρησης του.


Πράγματι και έτσι έγινε. Όπως βλέπουμε σε φωτο του φίλου Γ. Ασημίνα το Φανερωμένη ήδη έχει κάτσει στα βάζα για να βγει για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ-86-02-11-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Φανερωμένη προχθές που πήγα στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, τελείωναν με την υδροβολή στα ύφαλα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ-87-03-11-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι η καθέλκυση του θα γίνει την Τρίτη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν από λίγο έγινε η καθέλκυση το Φανερωμένη στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, το οποίο απ' ευθείας έφυγε για τα Παλούκια. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Φανερωμένη φαίνεται βγήκε σε ρεπό και αφού δεν χωράει στα Παλούκια πηγαίνει στην Κούλουρη να κάνει παρέα στο Τελαμών και το Μιχαήλ Ν. καλή συνέχεια.
Εδώ σε παλαιότερη φωτο πηγαίνοντας για Πέραμα.

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ-73-15-01-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελείωσε με την ακινησία του το Φανερωμένη στην Κούλουρη και επιστρέφει στα Παλούκια για να αρχίσει δρομολόγια. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------

